# BEST TV THEMES OF ALL TIME!!!!



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*POST EM !!!!*

Family Ties





Golden Girls





Cheers





can't find Three's Company


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The Jeffersons.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> The Jeffersons.


i agree, couldnt find it anywhere though, but because of that song i never tried to fry fish in the kitchen, but i have burned beans on the grill!

http://www.televisiontunes.com/Jeffersons.html


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't forget KnightRider.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> Don't forget KnightRider.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i agree, couldnt find it anywhere though, but because of that song i never tried to fry fish in the kitchen, but i have burned beans on the grill!
> 
> Jeffersons Theme Song


Now that's funny.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> Now that's funny.


found it!

The Jeffersons TV Show Videos


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know what it is but I just love the  outta this one


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the Dukes of Hazzard theme song. I also like the way Maimi CSI starts out.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I just say that AIRWOLF has one the best theme songs EVER!! Curb is funny too


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The Best of all time has to be Speed Racer!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

If were bringing in cartoons heres a few:











and my all time favorite as a young pup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

lester flatt and earl scruggs


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah, thats got to be in the top 10 most recognizeable, along with Brady Bunch, Gilligans Island, Happy Days


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Greatest American Hero .. though most have never heard of this, you've probably heard the song though


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cEElint said:


> Greatest American Hero .. though most have never heard of this, you've probably heard the song though
> 
> YouTube - Greatest American Hero Intro


Robert Culp just died today at his home in LA. He was 79.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually saved it a few months ago when I was reminded of the theme from a Family Guy episode. Great song.
Im 32 but with 2 working parents TV was my babysitter, i know a lot of shows *slightly *before my time through reruns.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Lester Flatt and earl scruggs could sing anything in the whole world and be the best in my book--imho


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh shiz!


----------

